# [ALSA] Problème de carte son

## makillo

Bonjour, 

je viens de refaire une install de gentoo et impossible de faire fonctionner la carte son :

Quand j'avais pulseaudio je n'avais que la chaine dummy output, maintenant désinstallé, alsamixer me répond 

```
le mixeur ne peut pas être ouvert: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
```

 et quand je lance relance le service alsa, ca donne ca : 

```
genkillo makillo # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Starting udev ...

 * start-stop-daemon: /lib/systemd/systemd-udevd is already running

 * Failed to start udev                                                                 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: udev failed to start

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...     
```

 pourtant j'ai vérifié 10 fois mon kernel et j'ai activé tout ce qu'il fallait que ce soit pour udev ou alsa et mes autorisation sont ok (j’appartiens bien au groupe audio...

Bref j'ai l'impression de tourner en rond depuis ce matin.

Merci pour votre aide

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Peux-tu, s'il te plait, poster le résultat de ; lspci -kk

si carte son sous usb : lsusb -kk

Ton problème ne s'explique que par cela, pas de modules kernel pour la carte son

lspci : liste les périph pci

-kk : affiche le module kernel utilisé par le périphérique, pour la carte son cela devrait être vide.

----------

## makillo

Voila : 

```
genkillo makillo # lspci -kk

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0d1

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0d1

        Kernel driver in use: i915

        Kernel modules: i915

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0d1

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0d1

        Kernel driver in use: mei_me

        Kernel modules: mei_me

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0d1

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0d1

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev c4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0d1

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0d1

        Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

        Kernel modules: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0d1

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0d1

        Kernel modules: i2c_i801

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 630M] (rev a1)

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0d1

        Kernel driver in use: nouveau

        Kernel modules: nouveau

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6235 (rev 24)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6235 AGN

        Kernel modules: iwlwifi

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0d1

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

        Kernel modules: r8169

genkillo makillo # 

```

----------

## xaviermiller

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0d1
```

Il n'y a pas de module noyau associé. As-tu bien compilé les pilotes Intel HD Audio ?

----------

## krinn

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> As-tu bien compilé les pilotes Intel HD Audio ?

 

Pourquoi tu poses la question ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cincinnatus

Bonjour, j'ai presque exactement le même problème à ceci près que je n'ai jamais installé pulseaudio.

lspci -kk me donne ceci : 

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f2

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

```

Ce qui me laisse penser que j'ai bien un pilote pour ma carte

Mais quand je rentre 

 mplayer -ao alsa Gallois.mp4

j'ai la vidéo mais aucun son, et mplayer me renvoi ceci : 

```

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders

[aac @ 0x7f1b1227f640]Warning: not compiled with thread support, using thread emulation

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, floatle, 95.8 kbit/3.40% (ratio: 11980->352800)

Selected audio codec: [ffaac] afm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg AAC (MPEG-2/MPEG-4 Audio))

==========================================================================

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.27.2/work/alsa-lib-1.0.27.2/src/pcm/pcm_dmix.c:1022:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

[AO_ALSA] Playback open error: No such file or directory

Failed to initialize audio driver 'alsa'

Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.

Audio: no sound

Starting playback...

Movie-Aspect is 1.78:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 960x540 => 960x540 Planar YV12 

V:  42.2   0/  0 14%  2%  0.0% 0 0 

Exiting... (Quit)

```

De plus quand je lance alsamixer je peux choisir une carte son :

```
-  (par défaut) 

0  HDA Intel

entrez le nom du périphérique...

```

(Périphérique que je retrouve bien dans la séquence de démarrage) 

mais par contre je ne peux rien toucher :

```

┌────────────────────────────────── AlsaMixer v1.0.27.2 ───────────────────────────────────┐

│    Carte: HDA Intel                                            F1:  Aide                 │

│     Puce:                                                      F2:  Informations Système │

│      Vue: F3: Lecture  F4: Capture  F5: Tout                   F6:  Choisir la carte son │

│ Contrôle:                                                      Esc: Quitter              │

│                          Ce périphérique n'a pas de commandes.                           │

└──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

```

Voila, j'ai suivi le tuto, j'ai fais les test de speaker qui n'ont bien entendu pas aboutis, j'ai cherché d'autres tutos, et j'en suis arrivé là.

C'est assez handicapant pour le moment... Si quelqu'un a une solution je lui en serait un pot de grès.

----------

## krinn

Vérifie dans ton kernel si tu as bien le codec pour ta carte.

genre:

```
grep HDA_CODEC /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Et pour la carte son

```
head -1 /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 
```

----------

## Cincinnatus

C'était exactement ça, il me manquait le codec.

Vu que je n'avais jamais eu ce problème de son sur mes autres ordinateurs ça ne m'était pas venu à l'esprit.

Merci pour ton aide.

----------

